# WAW map pack question



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

In our house we have 2 PS3's the kids have one and i have one. The kids downloaded the map pack last week when it came out. Which works fine etc 

The question is will i have to pay again to get it on the other PS3 ? 

If not what do i need to do ? Any help please


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I think, not certain, but if they log into ps network as the user that paidf for it you shoudl be able to download it again? as what woudl happen if your ps3 died and you had to download it again?


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Yeah thats why im asking you must be able to. Thats not a bad idea might try that


----------

